# 100 Car Long HO Scale Model Train on layout



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWkcZyrniUc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

That train was not little light ore cars either...those were long
heavy haulers. A few bucks invested there.

But, what numbskull thought that repetitive fake piano was
more important that the natural train noise?

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

How about 130 cars in O-gauge?


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

*5 Kato Ac4400s with 150 cars*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQH61hqlFsY


----------



## CSXDC (Jan 20, 2014)

Very impressive consist!


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Our local railroad dealer in Lafayette, Hawkins Rail Services, runs a 100+ grain car train in reverse.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I lived in West Lafayette and Lafayette back in the 50's when I was a kid. Went to St. Boniface school.
Great memories!!


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

Wish I would have had a good video camera at the Madison, WI show over the weekend. They had about an 80 car ore hauling consist or the rust red 70 ton ore haulers. Was a thing of beauty.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You forced me to find the larger one. 

This one's pushing 200 feet with over 700 axles / and a few more cars, 170 cars in all.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

*174 car ho scale train*

 Very beautiful site. I found other one is almost longer...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKXgO8ev2Jg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I can't find the one about the 200 car O-gauge, so you have the car count right now.


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

Some day I aspire to run either a prototypical N&W (3 Y6Bs and 175 50 ton hoppers) or C&O (2 Alleghenies and 130 50 ton hoppers) coal drag. Steam powered, thank you!


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

here's a 200+ O 2 rail. and a very nice layout:appl:


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

*Long HO scale coal train w/ midtrain helper @ Sebring Model Rail Road Club 200 + Cars*




Working on 300+ in near future.


----------

